# I have my own announcement....



## manda (May 13, 2004)

As many of you who follow _As The Forum Turns_ will know, my recent engagement/elopement was broken off and my new wedding has started preparations.
I have the maid of honour, bridesmaids, person who flirts with photographer(terri), photographer(*cough*) however I do not have the groom.

Sorry, strike that, I did not have the groom, until now....

Here at the chiming of my 2000th post here in the most fabulous forum in the lands, I would like to announce that I have found a man whom I am not betrothed to.

As he hunted around for a photo for the Mug shot thread, I had to coax him to let me take this photograph, but he finally relented after much persuasion of the mandakind...
Yes, its true, Nukie and I are betrothed and here is the proof!


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

this is my last post.





md


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

no wait.......





wait for it....


this is my last post...im gonna go hang myself with my camera strap.  


md


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

Sssshhhttop that nonsense.

He'll divorce me in a year.


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

Happy 2000 posts Manda  :cheer:  !! 
*breaks out the cyber bubbly  * 
Can I be the pissed piano player at the ceremony ?


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Sssshhhttop that nonsense.
> 
> He'll divorce me in a year.




not if you know how to cook!


md

p.s. im gonna hijack this thread and state, once again, for all the boys here...luminosity is a t total hottie.


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

Only if you play the piano really badly luminosity...hehe


----------



## karissa (May 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> this is my last post...im gonna go hang myself with my camera strap.
> 
> 
> md



If only you had a camera........


Congrats Manda!


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

> If only you had a camera........



ouch.


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

Congrats manda!
*cries uncontrollably*


Hey, I always cry at weddings.

Poor MD. Always the bride's maid, never the bride.

I like how the bride's maids' dresses are just lingerie this time.
*takes pictures*
What do you mean I'm not supposed to be in here?

*saddles up next to the piano player*
Do you know, "Take me home with you, Hot Mama"?

*passes out*
*camera flashes anytime someone in a skirt or dress gets too close*
*except Trish*


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

sheesh


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

Can't take me anywhere.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

congrats, girl! :thumbsup: 

awright, lets paaaarrrrtttttyyyyy!!!!!!


where's my co-instigator?  we need to get this place hoppin today :twisted: 

::: grabs a glass of chardonnay and sidles up to bar, leans back on both elbows, and surveys the room :::


----------



## karissa (May 13, 2004)

MD, I meant that in a loving way.  You don't have a camera so you can't actually hang yourself therefor you are still with us.  See?


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

Karissa was using the camera to take pics of the glorious day that you didnt have one to hang yourself with, er, right?

Hey, Mister Smooootthhhie, your status aint that scary, see? :greenpbl:


----------



## photong (May 13, 2004)

Yes I stole and edit all of them except the last one. 

Congrats Manda.


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

omg
hahaha

thanks photong 
if only i could get me a ride on a plane that easily


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

Too funny!
I especially like the first one.


----------



## photong (May 13, 2004)

You wouldn't believe how many Anime pictures there were saying congrats. It's just...wierd. Oh and there was one Japanese girly with a breast hanging out. Yeah I didn't need to see that.


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> You wouldn't believe how many Anime pictures there were saying congrats. It's just...wierd. Oh and there was one Japanese girly with a breast hanging out. Yeah I didn't need to see that.




thats my vote!!!


md


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

Comes to ,out of my drunken haze , under the piano. Slips a hand up to the keys and just starts slappin em randomly. 

Shhhtop flirtin wiff da newbie btw I'm tryin to play Mofart


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

What's a nice girl like you doing down here on a floor like this?

Come here often?

Er...

Don't hurt me.


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Shhhtop flirtin wiff da newbie btw I'm tryin to play Mofart



everyone else gets to flirt all day long here...i just thought id put my 2 cents in...

keep playin piano wo-man!!


md


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

:x  
 :x


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

Good one photong  !  :lmao:


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

Hey manda,
this is a...

really...

nice...



wedding?


Why are you looking at me like that? _What?_


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

Youre not supposed to be happy  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

u know im on the rebound


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

::: sips on chardonnay, watching the scene over by piano :::


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

Hides from mad manda bride ... 

It was the bad mozart wasnt it ?   :shock:


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

No it wasnt you my dear.
You are an Aussie. All Aussies are safe. 

My ex is the one in trouble.


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

Looks up from under the piano ....
nice shoes .....


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

Wraps meself in the aussie flag then   . 
Well c'mon then woman get hitched already ..my hands gettin sore   :greenpbl:


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> ..my hands gettin sore



must...get...mind...out...of...gutter


AAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Youre not supposed to be happy  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:
> 
> u know im on the rebound


My childish manners, immature behavior, and seemingly carefree display of laze fair attitude merely mask my deep emtional trauma and pain over losing you. There is a black pit in the depth of my soul where your love has been wrenched from my being, leaving me but a shell who's only recourse is to dull the excruciating torture through denial and the desperate attempt to seek the affection of others. I am but a dead husk who stumbles through life now that the bright flame of life and love has been torn from me. The only thing that allows me to go on is the hope that I may spend even a few moments more in your presense, though I know that the separation that must come again will leave me a useless carapace for days after. It's only the thoughts of you in my mind that keep me nurtured and as alive as I am.

© 2004 Toby Enterprises


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Wraps meself in the aussie flag then . ..my hands gettin sore   :greenpbl:





mine too.  



md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

dayummm, my young apprentice makes me so proud.  :::sniff:::

grasshoppa, you must first catch the fly in your chopsticks, then you restore yourself to the grace of Manda, the ancient yet forever young goddess of beauty...


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

Our script writers are getting really good.

You had me at my childish manners... 

Oh, how torn I be now!


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

Did I, like, mention my black soul?
I mean... the black hole in my soul?
It's really black.
Would you be my flashlight?


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

HEY!!   Who's the official photog here...?    I am the (forgotten, sniff) wedding planner and I need someone to flirt with to get through this debacle, which has spun wildly out of control, whilst I was .....  busy.     


:Thinks: Please, let it be a cute BOY photog!:


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

as opposed to a cute man?
i know what you meant terriberri...nukie'hasnt even replied yet and so much has happened

Mark darling,
it was oh so poetic until u asked about the flashlight...

the only man ive ever truly loved was a brilliant poet.
i fell in love with him because of that poetry.
poets are yummy. :heart:


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> poets are yummy. :heart:



_cough_publishedpoet_cough_


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

> ..my hands gettin sore



Hey if you were a pissed piano player playin an endless renditon of "Here comes the bride " your hands would be sore too .... 
*pretends she doesnt even know what the guys were thinkin* 





> You had me at my childish manners...


 :LOL:


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> poets are yummy.



They're like songwriters.   I get weak.   :heart: 

Damn them all!    :x


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHOW ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not my best, but about the only one I've got here on the compy at school...

*
Long sweeping curve of your leg
Gentle arch of your back
	stretching
	sleeping
	dreaming? (of me?)

So long together
So long to go

Beauty
Grace
Charm
	personified

Welcome me home
Cradle me near
Feeling your heartbeat
Twisting out its pattern of love

So long together
So long to go
*


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

> Twisting out its pattern of love



i love that...

beautiful John..thank you for sharing it.

you got any others youd share regularly? i have a poetry section at my forum but only myself and one other play in that section. wonder if the bossman would allow one here...


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> wonder if the bossman would allow one here...



We have lots of scribblers here.   Use your influence, sweetcakes!!


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Mark darling,
> it was oh so poetic until u asked about the flashlight...



I tried going that one alone without the evil influence of my master.

I would have gone with a candle... would that have been more romantic? They're, like, old and stuff. Only candles go out so easy. And you can drop them by accident and start your curtains on fire. That would light things up real good but then your house burns down and stuff. I figured a flashlight was safe and bright and wouldn't go out as long as you had fresh batteries and a new bulb. Even better would be one of those million candlelight spotlights you plug into your cigarette lighter in your car. That's like a _billion_ candles! That would be _really_ romantic, right?

Right?


Toby.... _help!_


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

SIGH.  
Nice  @ Shark  :thumbsup: 

Its a lucky woman that draws the gaze of a poet in such a way.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

you see, Manda, my protoge is struggling with his words because his heart is in his throat.  his love for you is endless, like beacon of light which he so deperately tries to encapsulate in mere words.  have mercy on him, for unto you he gives _all_ his light...


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

OK, Just stop there, Sonny Jim.

Maybe its time for a lie down....

Poor Mark, would u like me to tuck you in and wipe your brow?
I really need my bed, you guys are stopping me from getting my beauty sleep.


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

:LOL:   ah...Tobes.....


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> > Twisting out its pattern of love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!    :blulsh2:  I've got more at home, so yeah, I can put some up here and there if people are interested.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

> I am the (forgotten, sniff) wedding planner and I need someone to flirt with



hey, i'm over here, by the bar!  i've been waiting for you, sweetness.  unless, of course, you'd rather flirt with someone a little more boyish...


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

> Thanks!    :blulsh2:  I've got more at home, so yeah, I can put some up here and there if people are interested.



*raises hand * I am .....  

Yikes Manda , I just looked at the time soon as ya mentioned sleep.... its 12:30 am ..... ughhhh 
TGIF tomorrow  :shock:


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

Ooopsy I posted the same thing twice .... 

Deletes doubled up content and fills up new space by doin a jig in a scottish kilt and a Saints beanie ... purely to entertain for the few minutes it takes you to read this......



Goes to bed.


----------



## Big Mike (May 13, 2004)

I've got some poetry...

"Beans beans the magical fruit"...oh wait that's not mine.

Does this wedding have a token drunk guy who always has two drinks and is out on the dance floor by himself...and doing what he thinks is grooving to the music?

I'd like to apply for that position...I'm definitely qualified.   :Joker:


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

My apologies if this is too racey for the board, but it's one that manda hasn't seen yet. It was an experiment in limitations, including subject matter. 

*a moment*

a sway, and a smile
a gaze held a while

a chase, and a choice
the sound of her voice

a hug, and a hope
her neck's gentle slope

a song, and a sigh
his hand finds her thigh

a nibble, a nip
teeth upon the tip

a tug, and a twist
a slap on the wrist

a cling, a caress
a lift of her dress

a flick, a finger
the rush does linger

a lip, and a lick
his tongue is quite quick

a toss, and a tease
she plies him with ease

a touch, and a tongue
down his member hung

a moan, a murmur
as he grows firmer

a groan, and a grin
as she slides him in

a squeal, and a squirm
while her breasts held firm

a tweak, a tingle
their liquors mingle

a longing, a lust
fulfilled with his thrust

a burst, and a burn
for each in their turn

a deed, a delight
she glows in the light

a whisper, a word
which barely is heard

a feeling, a face
a sleeping embrace


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> hey, i'm over here, by the bar! i've been waiting for you, sweetness. unless, of course, you'd rather flirt with someone a little more boyish...



My dear, if you were to be any more boyish I'd have to run away with you....

How's that for a good start?       And why haven't you offered to buy me a drink?   [Now to see if he knows what I'd like....]    :twisted:


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

Hides my eyes from the shexxy text  

*peeks thru fingers *


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

Mark...

oh my...   :heart:

ok we so need a poetry forum here...


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

everyone post their poetry!

yes lumi...wtf am i still doing up?


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Thanks!    :blulsh2:  I've got more at home, so yeah, I can put some up here and there if people are interested.


Definitely! Where did you have your work published?


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

That was lovely, actually.....  oh, my.....


----------



## Luminosity (May 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> everyone post their poetry!
> 
> yes lumi...wtf am i still doing up?



Seconds that on the poetry.
Is seriously goin to bed now.  :LOL: 
As opposed to jokingly going to bed....
G'night guys.  :hug:


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mostly some regional literary magazines and stuff back in college.  Nothing majorly exciting, unfortunately.  ;-)


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

> And why haven't you offered to buy me a drink? [Now to see if he knows what I'd like....]



hmmm. lessee...... a tangeray and tonic with a double lime?


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > And why haven't you offered to buy me a drink? [Now to see if he knows what I'd like....]
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm. lessee...... a tangeray and tonic with a double lime?



Couple bottles of Old Peculiar and a good cigar or pipe will do me fine.    :thumbsup:


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> hmmm. lessee...... a tangeray and tonic with a double lime?



Oh....he's trying to confuse me (and succeeds)....   Describe tangeray, please.....  

(And g'night to the sweet Luminosity....)    :sillysmi:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

> Describe tangeray, please.....



the best gin to be had.

so that must not be it.  hmmmm...

a glass of pinot grigio?

jack and coke?

spiced bacardi and coke?


----------



## graigdavis (May 13, 2004)

Peppermint patty shots.

Peppermint schnaps & chocolate syrup. 

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

Gin....?    

Oh you're SO off!    :LOL:   

But that's okay, I'm sure everyone's been thinking you must know ALL there is to know about Terri.....this SO proves otherwise.     

heh heh   Would you like another guess or shall I beckon the bartender and order my own?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

> Would you like another guess or shall I beckon the bartender and order my own?



nay, my lady, i would never give up on you so easily.  a little hint would be greatly appreciated, however  

here, you can have a sip of my chardonnay in the meantime- nice oaky flavor, very buttery, great body, nice and long, and the nose, my god you almost don't even need to drink it....

:::holds out glass for terri:::


----------



## graigdavis (May 13, 2004)

terri, want a Beer?


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

?


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

Why, thank you Graig.....I may have to turn to you and knock back a cold one if this other little cutie can't figure it out.....    :cheers: 

Toby: nix the over-oaked chard....  think DEEP red....


----------



## graigdavis (May 13, 2004)

I figured he was trying to hard.  Thought I would go simple, yet goooooood. :cheers:


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> I figured he was trying to hard. Thought I would go simple, yet goooooood.



See, ultimately, you're on the right track here.....

But don't forget Toby's smoooooooth....     I fear at times this puts his brain in a twist.   

 :twisted:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

_ fear at times this puts his brain in a twist. _

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

hmmmmm....

deep red, smooth: burgundy?  pinot noir?  a shiraz would be a little too tart, i think....

oh hell, let's just do a shot


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> deep red, smooth: burgundy?  pinot noir?  a shiraz would be a little too tart, i think....
> 
> oh hell, let's just do a shot



Sounds like the long-lost verse to "Why don't we get drunk and screw"


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

Any of those reds would be fine by me....a nice cabernet too!  


We'll do a shot or two while we wait for the wine.   I'm yanking your chain a little, but really, I'm go with the flow.     

Does this wedding have a band....?   It's gotten quiet since no one's playing the piano anymore.


----------



## Big Mike (May 13, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Does this wedding have a band....?   It's gotten quiet since no one's playing the piano anymore.



Then why am I still dancing?


----------



## graigdavis (May 13, 2004)

::walks out of the door with the Maid of Honor::


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

> Sounds like the long-lost verse to "Why don't we get drunk and screw"



ah, memoriesQ!  i love that song- it was the theme song for my fraternity so many decades ago...

so terri luv, now i'm dyin' to know what _is _your drink of preference?

graig, your next brew is on me, brotha- thanks for the attempted rescue  :cheers: 



> then why am I still dancing?



 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## graigdavis (May 13, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> graig, your next brew is on me, brotha- thanks for the attempted rescue  :cheers:



any time man, tryin to help a brother out. :in a really "white" voice:


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> any time man, tryin to help a brother out. :in a really "white" voice:


  ~snarf~  !!   


Okay, here is my dirty little secret:  I'm a red wine slut.   :mrgreen:   

I prefer big, fat red wines from Tuscany, made in the Old World style, rich and full-bodied.   

In a pinch I can drink some overpriced California reds, but Italy has my heart.   Followed by France.


----------



## voodoocat (May 13, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > any time man, tryin to help a brother out. :in a really "white" voice:
> 
> 
> ~snarf~  !!
> ...


What about Australian?  Yellow Tail kicks ass.


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> Yellow Tail kicks ass.



Should you even be mentioning TAIL, Thunder-butt...?    


I love Aussie wine....Penfolds puts out excellent shiraz for fair prices.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

ya voods- i was gonna say the same thing.  i love australian wines...


::: turns back to the bar, picks up a glass of deep red tuscany wine _and _the bottle, and hands them to terri:::

candy is dandy, dear...


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> candy is dandy, dear...



Whatever, O Smooth One.     

But we can have a lovely glass and a chat, while you think you're plying me with booze so I'll give up all my secrets.


----------



## voodoocat (May 13, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > Yellow Tail kicks ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





We get Yellow Tail Shiraz for $4.99 from Trader Joe's


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> We get Yellow Tail Shiraz for $4.99 from Trader Joe's



If that's a jug price, I'd say it sounds like good cooking wine....    

The cheapest thing I've really enjoyed lately was this kickin' little merlot for eight bucks....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

> But we can have a lovely glass and a chat, while you think you're plying me with booze so I'll give up all my secrets.


uh! i'm wounded  

think you i would be so manipulative as that?

(machiavalli step back!)


besides, i need not seek out any secrets from you.  your inner beauty radiates so brightly from within that all is there for one to see; one merely need be near you to know you


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> besides, i need not seek out any secrets from you. your inner beauty radiates so brightly from within that all is there for one to see; one merely need be near you to know you



Ah....so easily fooled by smiling blue eyes....    :twisted:   

This wine is delicious, btw.


----------



## graigdavis (May 13, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> besides, i need not seek out any secrets from you.  your inner beauty radiates so brightly from within that all is there for one to see; one merely need be near you to know you



holy crap, this "smoothness" is killin me!

is this really working!?


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > But we can have a lovely glass and a chat, while you think you're plying me with booze so I'll give up all my secrets.
> 
> 
> uh! i'm wounded
> ...



Jesus, and I thought I was smooth.  :whistles in appreciation:  You da man.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

:::takes a bow:::

with such beauty for inspiration, who could help but to reach the pinnacle of smoothness?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

glad you're enjoying the wine, luv.    

anyone for another shot?  how 'bout a kamikaze?


----------



## Big Mike (May 13, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> anyone for another shot?  how 'bout a kamikaze?



How about a Man-O-Man shot?  

Tequila with salt & lime/lemon...

Sniff the salt up your nose, down the tequila and then squirt the lemon in your eye.   :shock:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

> Man-O-Man shot?



sounds painful.

how 'bout a slippery nipple?  baily's floated on top of sambucca.... 
mmmmmm slippery nipples.....


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > Man-O-Man shot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll skip the shot and go right to the nipples, thanks.  ;-)  (not yours, either)

bwahahaha


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> :::takes a bow:::
> 
> with such beauty for inspiration, who could help but to reach the pinnacle of smoothness?




leg humper.


we love it!


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

Gentlemen, gentlemen: before you get TOO impressed with the King of Smooth, please note I am still fully clothed, still in complete control of my faculties while swirling the wine in my glass and not buying a bit of it..... you DID note my reply to him up there, I hope.     :twisted:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

> I am still fully clothed, still in complete control of my faculties while swirling the wine in my glass and not buying a bit of it



don't let her fool you, my friends.  she can keep her clothes on all she wants- i can see right through to her naked soul, and the evening is still _very_ young.

if you won't buy my words, my lady, will you at least promise me a dance?  perhaps it is motion you need :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, gentlemen: before you get TOO impressed with the King of Smooth, please note I am still fully clothed, still in complete control of my faculties while swirling the wine in my glass and not buying a bit of it..... you DID note my reply to him up there, I hope.     :twisted:




still a leg humper, maynot be a successful one, but still a leg humper...

i used to be a leg humper, but no one wants to let me hump anymore.

so now im a retired leg humper.


md


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> so now im a retired leg humper.



I'm not buying it.....like an ex-smoker, the WORST of the humpers is an ex-humper!!!


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> still in complete control of my faculties


This is actually a requirement for a true master of the art of smooth. The lovely lady getting naked must not be the result of trickery, persuasion, or physical intervention. It must be because she _demanded_ that it be so.

And then _she_ tears _your_ clothes off.

_That's_ smooth.


Not you, MD. Put your pants back on.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

thank god for my protoge.    

my friend, we are even on the board today :thumbsup:


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

I thought you were the protege, MarkC?    Are you speaking from experience here, or have you been reading _Men's Health_ Q&A again?  

btw....as long as 2 people are fully in control....who cares what gets ripped or by whom?   Smooth is as smooth does, honey!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

terri luv, do you really feel like your leg has been humped? ale: 

oh, woe is i.  once more am i wounded :cry:


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> terri luv, do you really feel like your leg has been hump



Not a bit, darlin'.   That stuff came from your team members, not from me.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 13, 2004)

phew... didn't want you to catch on quite that soon :twisted:


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> phew... didn't want you to catch on quite that soon




Ah, grasshopper......still my little neophyte, aren't you....?     :twisted:


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> I thought you were the protege, MarkC?    Are you speaking from experience here, or have you been reading _Men's Health_ Q&amp;A again?


Not ripped exactly; more like enthusiastic....

No, I've said too much already.


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> No, I've said too much already.



I beg to differ.


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

As long as poetry has been called...

Do any of you play with those magnetic poetry kits? I like them, because I often find that being restricted often fuels my creativity. The limited word choice can be interesting, as well as having them there in front of your face to choose from.

Here a  few of mine.

An old kiss
And a naked eye
I always
remember
why

sail away sister
the magic dies tonight
in the belly of the fire god

her translucent laugh lingers
haunting me
a ghost of the questions
never asked

you  me
you  me
you  we
were

the porcelain angel
cuts her circles
in the broken ice


And a longer one not involving the kit:

*The Hand*

I wander the mist 
of what is between 
as I strain to glimpse 
that which is unseen 

the path before me 
is narrow and tight 
the air is thick 
I carry no light 

ghosts hover and dance 
deep in that strange mist 
shapes that frolic so 
and cavort and twist 

and a sound I hear 
from out of the gloom 
voices of laughter 
of mirth and my doom 

"What, ho!" I let shout 
"would you have me for?" 
and then ... silence 
for they sing no more 

no weapon on hand 
and no charm nor spell 
helpless against them 
if they nay meant well 

a sheen to my side 
brighter than the rest 
takes form of a man 
in his courtly best 

from behind his mask 
he spies with one eye 
the other is dead 
shriveled and dry 

he offers his hand 
clad crimson and white 
and all I can do 
is nay run in fright 

"A good draw, my friend." 
he says with a grin 
"With me at your hand, 
you are sure to win." 

and with that he does step 
right off of the path 
I follow meekly 
for I fear his wrath 

as the howls come 
followed by their hosts 
the knight does reply 
with jabs and boasts 

his arm sweeps a pass 
through the forming hoard 
leaving behind naught 
but his gleaming sword 

then out of the dark 
steps the knight's own twin 
not trimmed in scarlet 
but obsidian 

they clash with a roar 
with thunder, with steel 
neither can gain ground 
in this even deal 

"Low or high this hand, 
I need you in play!" 
the red knight did shout 
as I saw him sway. 

with courage unbidden 
I leapt to his side 
empty hands at best 
bards could sing, "He tried..." 

but the ruse paid well 
as the twin did shift 
he dubbed me a threat 
let his swordpoint drift 

before I can blink 
the dark twin falls dead 
the white of his cloth 
turning a bright red 

the knight points his sword 
to a trail yonder 
"Now take this way home. 
Don't pause to ponder." 

only a short jaunt 
and now I am free 
and see my dear home 
standing before me 

as I splash my face 
beside a cool stream 
I begin to doubt 
was it naught but dream? 

my eyes are drawn down 
cards tucked in my belt 
the Jack and the Ace 
the hand I was dealt


----------



## nukie (May 13, 2004)

Holy sweet corn on a cob, man you people can spam!

116 posts in about 9 hours!  Thats like a post every 4 and a half minutes!


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

I WISH I COULD POST ALL DAY FROM WORK...


WAIT A TICK...I DID!


MD


----------



## markc (May 13, 2004)

Well, I'm really just an AI 'bot. And a shareware one at that.

[*REGISTER ME!*]


----------



## nukie (May 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> I WISH I COULD POST ALL DAY FROM WORK...
> 
> WAIT A TICK...I DID!


You don't feel that your time could be better spent, I dunno, working?


----------



## terri (May 13, 2004)

> You don't feel that your time could be better spent, I dunno, working?



Oh, how cute!


----------



## nukie (May 13, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Oh, how cute!


Hey MD, don't get your fellow spammers to try and gang up on me.  Else I'll really have to open up a can of whoopass.


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

nukie said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nukeme, you dont want any of this, i just got finished beating a kid up at the skate park...your next! :twisted: 


just kidding, the way of the samurai is non violent until threatened...  

md


----------

